# problema con el SN74185



## LuisFY (Oct 23, 2009)

que tal necesito ayuda con un integrado, el 74185.
 Trato de hacer un circuito en el cual pueda meter 5 valores binarios y mostrslos en dos display de 7 segmento, para esto usamos dos 7448 los cuales fincionan bien.
 El maldito problema es el 74185 que convierte de binario a BCD para poder mostrar los valores en unidades y decenas,  no podemos hacerlo funcionar ya hemos probado de mil maneras y no funciona, no se si alguno de ustedes ya lo haya manejado y pueda ayudarnos con este problema de conexión, ya que lo he conectado como lo indica en el data shet y no nos manda las salidas deceadas de echo al tener toda la conexión lo unico que nos manda es un 41 o 51 y esto les ha pasado a la mayoria de los que tenemos que realizar esta practica y o creemos este quemado el integrado.

Les dejo la imagen de como hemos estado armando el circuito.

FY


----------



## dbj60885 (Oct 23, 2009)

bueno yo estoy igual he intentado de todo para armar un sistema que comprende un alu tres 74185 y 6 7448  he intentado la simulacion tanto en multisim como en proteus pero en el multisim no existe el 185 y en el proteus no se puede hacer la simulacion . y pues en  fisico ni  hablar nomas no sale envio la imagen del proteus por si encuentras la manera de conectar el 185

por cierto el 185 solo lo puedes conseguir en el df

por cierto  el 185 solo lo consigues en el df y la verdad no recomiendo k gasten en el pork nomas no se puede


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

¿Y esto qué hace en "Fuentes de Alimentación"?

Esto va en Digitales...

Movido de sección.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola Luisfy

Creo que ya probaron el circuito que adjunto, sin embargo lo adjunto para que lo estudien. Noten que el Bit 2 a la cero no pasa por el IC.

Otra cosa: ustedes, segun la imagen que adjuntaron, no usan el Bit Mas significativo del numero Binario (2 a la quinta).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola.

El 74185 es open collector (se debe poner una resistencia en cada salida y el otro extremo de las mismas va al Vcc).
Las pantallas o displays numéricos debe tener resistencia limitadoras.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LuisFY (Oct 24, 2009)

ok gracias lo probare en este instante y te avisoo que sucedio.
y tambien gracias por avisarme lo de digital es que no me fije


----------



## LuisFY (Oct 27, 2009)

oie ya ise lo que me digistes y no em funciona no hace nada jeje


----------



## dbj60885 (Oct 27, 2009)

al igual yo  lo he intentado asi y no me funciono una pregunta no saben  si a fuerzas debemos de poner el 7447 porque yo lo he estado intentando con  el 7448 y que yo sepa solo cambia el display a usar ..... o tambien  hay algun cambio en la forma de mandarle los datos


----------



## LuisFY (Oct 27, 2009)

tambien me fije en lo que decia en su data shet y su tipo de entrada es emisor de que forma se conectan esas entradas


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola LuisFY

Creo Que Se Conectan Igual Que Cualquier Otro. Vcc, Gnd, In, Out.
Si tienes un simulador puedes Hacer Una Prueba Con el circuito que viene en las hojas de datos.

Si se puede, Hazlo en el mejor simulador el mundo, como dice tecnogirl -En el ProtoBoard-

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola.
En el proteus no hay información ténica del 74185, por lo tanto, no se puede usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola elaficionado

Si te refieres a simular el 74185 pues no se podria en proteus.
pero yo decia, respondiendole a luisFY, que simulara el circuito que adjunte para que se cerciore de si funciona igual que los IC's, digamos normales, que no son de entrada por emisor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LuisFY (Oct 28, 2009)

solo tengo una dua en que simulador podria probar el circuito ya que en el proteus y en multisim no se encuentra el 74185


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2009)

LuisFY dijo:


> solo tengo una dua en que simulador podria probar el circuito ya que en el proteus y en multisim no se encuentra el 74185


 

No LuisFY no trates de simular el 74185 trata de simular el pequeño circuito que adjunte en mi mensaje #10. veras que este 74185 en cuanto a sus estrads funciona igual que cualquier otro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pankiko (Abr 9, 2010)

hola carlos mi nombre es francisco y estoy interesado en simular el 74ls185 y  y el 74ls184 antes de relizar un proyecto que se me pidio, se que no se pueden simular en proteus, si tienes informacion te agradezco mucho si me lo envias por este medio 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola Francisco

Desafortunadamente no tengo más información que la que se ha estado manejando en el foro en diferentes temas.
Sin embargo yo tengo algo que parece Proteus pero se abre como ISIS, en el está el 75185 pero no se utilizar este software.

Ya anexe ese 74185 los Switches el BCD to 7 Seg. Y los display’s pero ahora no se como correrlo.
Tal vez no lo puedo correr porque no tengo la licencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kokur (Ago 29, 2010)

hola, he estado leyendo esto y no me entero muy bien como funciona el sn71185, tengo que pasar 6 bits a bcd para verlo en dos displays.He estado mirando el datasheet y supongo que se conectara como en la imagen que he adjuntado, pero lei en un comentario del foro que habia que ponerle resistencias a las salidas del chip, nose si hara falta. Si alguien ha utilizado este chip para lo que yo lo estoy usando espero que me ayude.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola kokur

En el titulo de este tema dice 74185 pero Tú dices 71185. en fin supongo que es el 74185 al que te refieres.

Según se ve en las hojas de datos de este IC sus salidas son de colector abierto así que sería prudente el conectar unas resistencias en esas salidas, digamos, de 10Kohms.

Por otra parte, si lo conectas a, por ejemplo, un decodificador de 7 segmentos este le serviría de carga en lugar de las resistencias. Desde luego depende de qué tipo de familia sea ese decodificador.

Muchos, muchos han preguntado varias cosas al respecto de este 74185 pero si utilizas el buscador de este foro vas a encontrar que no llegan a ninguna conclusión o resolución de sus problemas con el mismo. O tal vez si les funcionó finalmente pero ya no informaron nada. O no les funcionó y por eso no informaron nada.

Yo te sugiero, si lo tienes, que experimentes con él en el mejor simulador del mundo, el ProtoBoard. 

Si estudiaste las hojas de datos habrás visto que ese 74185 está basado en unas memorias y en el tema, creo que se llama: como hacer un convertidor de Binario a BCD. Explico como hacer un Binary To BCD Converter con memorias.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kokur (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola,me habia equivocado en lo del nombre del chip. Lo que quiero hacer es conectar las salidas de sn74185 a las entradas de 2 chip 4511(que pasa de bcd a 7 segmentos), este chip supongo que se podra conectar al 4511 ya que hace lo mismo que el 7887, esque he visto que sulen usar el 7887 con el SN74185, he estado probando cosas con el chip pero no consigo que funcione.

Y ya probare lo del ProtoBoard ¿En ese simulador esta el SN74185?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola kokur

El ProtoBoard es una tablilla que trae muchos orificios donde conectar los IC’s físicamente y en las orillas trae líneas de orificios conectados entre si para conectar las fuentes de alimentación. Es algo Físico no Virtual como los Simuladores de Software.

El único software que he visto que trae el 74185 es el ISIS de Proteus; yo lo tenia pero se me acabo el tiempo de prueba y ya no lo puedo utilizar, lo debo comprar pero, para mi, es demasiado caro.

El ProtoBoard lo puedes comprar en alguna tienda de electrónica y los circuitos integrados también y ponerte a experimentar con ellos. Necesitarás también una fuente de alimentación.

Nota un detalle: los 74185 trabajan con 5 Vdc. Y los 4511 trabajan con 9 Vdc. Entonces te sugiero utilizar o puros 74’s o puros 45’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kokur (Ago 31, 2010)

ok, se me habia olvidao que las placas dode se montan los circuitos se llaman ProtoBoard, en clases las usamos constantemente, yo el 4511 lo he usado otras veces y funciona con 5 voltios, pero mañana seguire probando con el SN74185 a ver si puedo hacerlo funcionar, porque el circuito que estoy haciendo me ocupa 7 placas de ProtoBoard y solo me falta esa parte, ya que el resultado lo tengo por ahora en binario y lo quiero pasar a bcd para verlo en los displays.


----------



## LuisFY (Sep 5, 2010)

bueno pues finalizo este tema perdonen por no haver subido esta informacion desde hace tiempo pero es q*UE* lo habia olvidado jeje.
 Pues lo logre hacer con compuertas y sumadores que era principalmente de la forma que deverian hacerrse les dejo la imagen y la simulacion por si alguien llega a tener el mismo problema [ITESU]. 

 si alguien tiene dudas pss pregunten jejeje.

con este circuito pueden llegar hasta el valor de 31 osea usamos 5 num. binarios.
Por sierto esta en multisim la simulacion 

Por: Luis_FY [ITESU]


----------



## Square (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola he checado la info que tiene sobre el 74185. Yo tambien tengo el  mismo problema con este CI no logro hacerlo funcionar y ya tambien verifiqué la hoja de datos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola Square

Si buscas en todo el foro lo relacionado con el 74185 verás que a nadie le ha funcionado o les funcionó pero no mencionan aquí como lograron hacerlo trabajar.

Entra por aquí, hay varios circuitos para convertir de binario a BCD. 

Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales-> Destacado: Convertir valores binarios a BCD ( 1 2 3 ... Última página)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Square (Ene 15, 2011)

Si, de echo si me dí cuenta que no les ha funcionado. Se mehace muy extraño. Inicialmente utilice la data sheet para hacer la conversión de 8 bit binario a BCD (utilizando tres 74185) pero como no me funcionó decidi intentar convertir solo 6 bits binario a BCD (ésto debido a que solo se requería de un solo 74185) pero tampoco me funcionó. 

ojala los amigos hayan echo funcionar este IC, ojala y nos pudieran compartir su solución a éste problema.

De antemano gracias por la ayuda y estaré al pendiente de cualquier dato al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## luiselelectronico (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola compañeros, estoy diseñando un sumador de 6 bits, y me intereso que el resultado de este se desplegara en display's en decimal. Por lo que he leido, el circuito 74185 (Convertidor de binario a BCD) no les ha funcionado a varias personas, pero yo pregunto: ¿Conectaron el pin 15 a GND? Porque he trabajado con varios codificadores y decodificadores, la mayoría necesitan conectar un pin a GND que es el ENABLE.


----------

